
Chua's Circuit - peter_d_sherman
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chua%27s_circuit
======
peter_d_sherman
Keywords: (Strange) Attractor, Chaos, Memristor, Negative Impedance Converter,
Negative Resistance, Non-Periodic, Oscillator

